# Beretta 92s Surplus cerakote



## Jimfoglio (Aug 3, 2012)

I got my 92s a few months back and struggled with the sights at first. I was originally disappointed but after time became much better with the gun. It always felt great and was fun to shoot. I decided to cerakote it after a rainy farm trip I noticed some light rust on the barrel. Here's the new look
View media item 4
View media item 5
View media item 6


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

